# Forum Software Upgrades



## Tech Admin (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We will be upgrading Discuss Cooking to the latest version of vBulletin sometime today. The upgrade will allow us to better optimize the site for faster load times and introduce a few extra features to the members. Downtime _should_ be minimal.  I will follow up when the upgrade is complete.

Thanks,

Brent Wilson


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2007)

We all look forward to faster load times!  Thanks for taking on this responsibility!  Can't wait for the new features too!


----------



## Tech Admin (Aug 18, 2007)

We still have a few more things to finish up but the hardest part is over. Give us a few hours to fix some small remaining bugs and then we will see if there is anything that we missed.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2007)

I have good timing!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 18, 2007)

If it works I'll buy ya bottle of bourbon. If it works real good I'll buy ya two. Miss Elf says she's good for a case of wine!!


Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 18, 2007)

I have several questions.  What are "add infractions" on the left?  What does "multi quote" on the lower right mean?

By the way, I've noticed the pages load faster.  The blue bar at the top has been reorganized.  User CP is in a different place.


----------



## Tech Admin (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi, that is the new infraction system built into the latest version of 3.6. The multi quote is also a new feature. The reason you see the text is because the image for that button isn't uploaded yet. Will be shortly.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 18, 2007)

Tech Admin said:


> Hi, that is the new infraction system built into the latest version of 3.6.



You're dealing with a "computer for dummies" here.  What's that?


----------



## Tech Admin (Aug 18, 2007)

hehe it's a warning system. To hand out warnings to members and such.


----------

